# Macedonian: more mut. intelligible with Bulgarian or Serbian?



## Orlin

Здравейте! Аз предполагам, че македонският е по-близък до българския и затова по-лесно разбираем от носителите на българския език поради граматическата си структура, но от друга страна в македонския има значителен брой думи, налични в сръбския, но не и в българския. (Аз лично разбирам македонския изключително добре, защото говоря както български, така и сръбски, освен това живея в София, Западна България).
Моля ви да споделите мненията си кои биха разбирали македонския език по-добре - говорещите единствено родния си български или тези, които говорят единствено сръбски?
Благодаря ви.


----------



## iobyo

Answering your question isn't so easy.

How could we investigate this? With some sort of comparative survey?


----------



## Orlin

iobyo said:


> Answering your question isn't so easy.
> 
> How could we investigate this? With some sort of comparative survey?


 
Mislim da nemam u vidu neko posebno istraživanje, hteo bih da dobijem lična mnenja drugih forumaša. Kako ja vidim, Vi ste Makedonac - koji jezik između bugarskog i srpskog razumete bolje?


----------



## iobyo

Orlin said:


> Mislim da nemam u vidu neko posebno istraživanje, hteo bih da dobijem lična mnenja drugih forumaša. Kako ja vidim, Vi ste Makedonac - koji jezik između bugarskog i srpskog razumete bolje?



I'm tempted to say that Macedonian is closer to Serbian.

The difficulty in saying this is because I already speak and understand Serbian very well (or so I've been told) and haven't been exposed to much Bulgarian.

I'm almost comfortable with written Bulgarian, but I understand much less when it is spoken to me. My only problem with Serbian is that, on very rare occasions, I get the case wrong or slip in a Macedonian word.


----------



## Orlin

iobyo said:


> I'm tempted to say that Macedonian is closer to Serbian.
> 
> The difficulty in saying this is because I already speak and understand Serbian very well (or so I've been told) and haven't been exposed to much Bulgarian.
> 
> I'm almost comfortable with written Bulgarian, but I understand much less when it is spoken to me. My only problem with Serbian is that, on very rare occasions, I get the case wrong or slip in a Macedonian word.


 
Normalno je da imate problema s padežima jer takvih nema u makedonskom (niti u bugarskom). Ovo "mešanje" srpskih i makedonskih reči možda je dokaz da su makedonski i srpski zaista bliski (ali nažalost ništa ne govori o tome da li je bugarski ili neki drugi jezik bliži makedonskom ili ne) i podseća me na to da Bugari često ubacuju bugarske reči kad pišu ili pričaju na ruskom (opet imamo 2 bliska i jako uzajamno razumljiva jezika, i verovatno je da se ponekad čudiš da li postoji neka reč u respektivnom drugom jeziku ili ne).
A čini mi se da gramatička sličnost/različitost nije tako bitna u odnosu na uzajamnu razumljivost - npr. mi Bugari dobro razumemo ruski usprkos relativno važnim gramatičkim razlikama i valjda taj faktor u slučaju makedonski vs. bugarski/srpski isto ne utiče mnogo.


----------



## Arath

На този въпрос е почти невъзможно да се отговори, тъй като не може  едновременно човек да говори само сръбски и само български, за да направи сравнение.

Граматически, македонският безспорно е по-близък до българския.

Фонетично, македонският определено е по-близък до сръбския, отколкото до източното българско произношение. Ако обаче трябва да го сравня със стандартната произносителна норма на българския език, трудно ми е да преценя.

Лексиката на книжовния македонски език се отличава осезаемо от тази на българския, даже бих казал, че повече клони към сръбската. Тя е пълна със сърбизми и латинизми, които не само че ги няма в книжовния български език, но и във всичките останали диалекти, включително тези от Пиринска Македония. Например "негира", "афирмира" и т.н.

Аз не съм учил сръбски и моето разбиране на македонски е сравнимо с разбирането ми на руски (който също не съм учил). Въпреки че руският има съществено различна граматика и от българския, и от македонския, лексикалната близост способства за високото ниво на разбиране.

В заключение, мисля, че лексиката е единственият проблем, който затруднява говорещите български език като роден да разбират македонски. Ако мога да направя един паралел: както българите разбират руски, въпреки граматичните различия и благодарение на сходната лексика, така и сърбите и македонците може би имат високо ниво на взаимна разбираемост, макар и езиците им да имат коренно различен граматически строй.


----------



## jazyk

Јас разбирам подобро пишан бугарски од пишан србски. Не зборувам ни србски ни бугарски, но зборувам други словeнски јазици.


----------



## marco_2

I know Bulgarian quite well and I don't know Serbian, whereas my friend speaks Serbian and doesn't know Bulgarian (and we both are Poles). So I think I understand 95% of Macedonian (e.g. when I listen to it on the radio) but my friend has a lot of problems, especially with vocabulary, when he tries to understand Macedonian.


----------



## Orlin

arath said:


> Лексиката на книжовния македонски език се отличава осезаемо от тази на българския, даже бих казал, че повече клони към сръбската. Тя е пълна със сърбизми и латинизми, които не само че ги няма в книжовния български език, но и във всичките останали диалекти, включително тези от Пиринска Македония. Например "негира", "афирмира" и т.н.
> 
> Аз не съм учил сръбски и моето разбиране на македонски е сравнимо с разбирането ми на руски (който също не съм учил). Въпреки че руският има съществено различна граматика и от българския, и от македонския, лексикалната близост способства за високото ниво на разбиране.
> 
> В заключение, мисля, че лексиката е единственият проблем, който затруднява говорещите български език като роден да разбират македонски. Ако мога да направя един паралел: както българите разбират руски, въпреки граматичните различия и благодарение на сходната лексика, така и сърбите и македонците може би имат високо ниво на взаимна разбираемост, макар и езиците им да имат коренно различен граматически строй.


 
И аз мисля така - почти единственият възможен проблем за разбирането на македонския от българите е лексиката - тук-там няма да разбират някоя дума в "обикновени" текстове, а специализираните биха им били вероятно доста по-трудни поради различната терминология (основно сърбизми и латинизми, неизползвани в българския). При всички положения сръбският много помага, макар че аз се справях много добре с македонския и докато бях в Македония през 1995 г., когато все още почти не знаех сръбски.

P. S. Предлагам да предефинираме въпроса така: Кой би разбирал македонския език по-добре: българин, незапознат със сръбския, или сърбин, незапознат с българския. Това се налага, защото понастоящем има много малко хора, говорещи единствено родния си език, и освен това владеенето на езици, различни от българския и сръбския, едва ли оказва влияние на разбирането на македонския (освен босненския и хърватския, които може би помагат колкото сръбския).


----------



## Bog Svarog

This is an easy one. Bulgarian is ofcourse the closest language to Macedonian; not a single doubt about it.

I'm a native Macedonian speaker, and my father has spoken Serbo-Croatian in the household my entire life.
Yet, after watching Bulgarian tv for a couple of weeks, and talking with my Bulgarian girlfriend a few days, I could already understand more Bulgarian than I could Serbian in my entire life.
And mind you, I speak the Skopje dialect, which is basically Serbo-Macedonian already...


Now in my best Bulgarian:
Това е лесно. Разбира се че Български е найблизкият език до Македонски; без никакво съмляване.

Македонски ми е пръв език, а баща ми говореше Сръбо-Хърватски в къщата цялия ми живот.
Но, след да гледа Българска телевизия за няколко седмици, и да говоря с приятелката ми от България за няколко дни, вече бях възможен да разбирам повече Български от колкото можех да разбирам Сръбски в цялия ми живот.
И внимавай: говоря в Скопският диалект, който в принцип е вече Сръбо-Македонски.
Сега в най-доброто ми Български.

Now in my best Serbian:
To je lako. Razume se da je Bugarskom najblisku do Makedonskom bez nikakav *******.
Makedonski mi je prvi jezik, a otec mi pričel SrboHrvatskom u kuča celu životu njegovih.
Ali, posle da vidim Bugarska televizija za nekolku sedmice, i da pričem s moju devojku iz Bugarskog nekolku dana, bio sam veče mogučen da razumem više Bugarskom nego koliko možeh da razumem SrboHrvatskom u celi životu mojih.
I ****** pričem sa Skopski dijalektom, šta v princip je veče SrboMakedonski.
Sad u najbolje mi Bugarski.


Get a Bulgarian to grade my Bulgarian text, and a Serbian to grade my Serbian text, and my point will become clear.


----------



## Orlin

bog svarog said:


> this is an easy one. Bulgarian is ofcourse the closest language to macedonian; not a single doubt about it.
> 
> I'm a native macedonian speaker, and my father has spoken serbo-croatian in the household my entire life.
> Yet, after watching bulgarian tv for a couple of weeks, and talking with my bulgarian girlfriend a few days, i could already understand more bulgarian than i could serbian in my entire life.
> And mind you, i speak the skopje dialect, which is basically serbo-macedonian already...
> 
> 
> Now in my best bulgarian:
> Това е лесно. Разбира се, че българският е най-близкият език до македонския; без никакво съмнение.
> 
> Македонският ми е първи език, а баща ми говореше сърбо-хърватски в къщи през целия си живот.
> Но, след като гледах българска телевизия за няколко седмици и да говорих с приятелката си от България за няколко дни, вече ми беше възможно да разбирам повече български, отколкото можех да разбирам сръбски през целия си живот.
> И внимавай: говоря на скопският диалект, който по принцип е вече сърбо-македонски.
> Сега на най-добрия ми български.
> 
> Now in my best serbian:
> To je lako. naravno je (doslovni prevod je nemoguć ovde) bugarski najbliži do makedonskom, bez nikakve sumnje.
> Makedonski mi je prvi jezik, a otac mi je pričao na srbo-hrvatskom kod kuće celi životu njegovih.
> Ali,nakon toga što sam gledao bugarsku televiziju za nekoliko sedmica i da pričaos mojom devojkom iz bugarske nekoliko dana, bio sam već sposoban da razumem više bugarskog(a) nego koliko sam mogao da razumem srbo-hrvatski u celom životu mom.
> I pazi: Pričam na skopskom dijalektom, što je u principu je već srbo-makedonski.
> Sad na mom najboljem mi bugarskom.
> 
> 
> Get a bulgarian to grade my bulgarian text, and a serbian to grade my serbian text, and my point will become clear.


Най-добре пишете на македонски - аз го разбирам изключително добре!
Без обида, но не смесвайте разбирането на сродни езици с активната им употреба - за съжаление знаете и български, и сръбски само горе-долу, но това, разбира се, не е страшен проблем. За овладяването дори на съвсем близък език са нужни много усилия.Извинявам се, че си позволих да коригирам сръбския, въпреки че не ми е роден.
Разбира се, Вашето ниво на активно владеене не говори нищо колко Вие разбирате (или пък македонците по принцип разбират) български или сръбски. Възможно е да нямате никакви проблеми с разбирането.


----------

